
Removal of Equation Editor from Office - yuhong
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4057882
======
oneweekwonder
So Microsoft basically abandoned their previous Manually Patched Equation
Editor Executable[0]?

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15720923](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15720923)

~~~
yuhong
Yea, it is zero byte now.

